# Ask me a question.... any question....



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok, im bored....

You probably wont get a serious answer or one that is of any relevence nor use.... but ill do my best to answer.


----------



## hugo- (Jul 28, 2012)

What's your favourite cheese?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Well im a stilton fan if the truth be told, although camen... cama.... really honky diseased and well corroded cheese is simply the best.

I once had some Emental, that was particularly good. So full of holes that there were more holes than actual cheese product, it was more rind than anything....

Spreadable cheeses are a handy option for the man on the go, Le Vache Qu'rit!! Indeed!!

So in general, its got to be blue, walking with live culture and preferrably stronger smelling than a shipyard welders sock.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Morning Ant
Are you happy with your exhaust note yet ?
Stewart


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Good morning to you too Stewart,

In short, no.

Ive heard better broken kazoos to be honest, the cabin is probably not the best place to hear it but ive never driven past myself yet.
Ive surpassed myself on a couple of ocaisions, even surprised myself... but never passed myself.

Im tempted to attach a couple of 'swanny whistles' to the tail pipes at a desperate attempt to disguise the embarrasing exhaust noise.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

When are you next in the bay? If you bring it round we can compare my standard + vtda against yours and see if we can identify the problem.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

OeTT said:


> When are you next in the bay? If you bring it round we can compare my standard + vtda against yours and see if we can identify the problem.


Excellent idea mate, ill be home next Friday all being well. Nice one.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

antcole said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> > When are you next in the bay? If you bring it round we can compare my standard + vtda against yours and see if we can identify the problem.
> ...


Away at the North v South Rolling road shootout Fri/sat but sun 21st should be ok


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

antcole said:


> Ok, im bored....
> 
> You probably wont get a serious answer or one that is of any relevence nor use.... but ill do my best to answer.


What time will it be at 7pm this evening?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Mike007 said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, im bored....
> ...


Now, thats a tricky one, i am a fully trained time expert (Bachelors soup, Hons feet & knees) so ill try to put it in laymans terms.

So, due to the complexity of the planet and stuff, with all them other things in outer space called moons and stars etc, the specific event of 7 oclock can often be found manifesting around morning and early evening.
The morning one is about 2 hours before what we in the trade call 'nine oclock', and equally it tends to appear about an hour after 6.
This can be said of the one that happens in the evening also, but this one tends to be about 5 hours before the midnight or 'pumpkin hour'.

Im assuming you mean an earth 7 oclock because the ones that happen on Mars, Venus and Button Moon are very very very different indeed!

Hope thats answered the quandry for you!

**edit - I misunderstood the question.... i know when 7 oclock is but i have absolutely no idea of what it is. None whatsoever.
Ive just asked one of the guys here and he didnt understand the question but he did point to a box on the compressor spares shelf.... im assuming its something to do with something in there.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

OK, got a list of "stupid" questions which I've always wanted to know the answer to....

Do I need to look for "special" dynos for 4 wheel drive quattro systems for the tts? some people talk about "disconnecting" the front wheel drive? is this safe?

Why are some people fat? is it genetics or is it just because they eat a lot?

Is there electricity on rail tracks? I'm assuming its only on the metal part and not on the ground?

Some CEOs earn millions in bonuses/ salaries, what is so hard/ special about their job?

where does all the shit from everyones' toilet go?

all the food/ products in supermarkets that have reached their expiry date, does it get thrown away?

is it true that if everyone in China jumped at the same time, there will be an eathquake?

How do they build a bridge or tunnel across a river?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What's the wife's best position and when are you out next?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

zlt, im working through your list and i will have ALL the answers very shortly.

Toshiba, its the "Boston Crab" and im normally out.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> OK, got a list of "stupid" questions which I've always wanted to know the answer to....
> 
> Do I need to look for "special" dynos for 4 wheel drive quattro systems for the tts? some people talk about "disconnecting" the front wheel drive? is this safe?
> 
> ...


Do I need to look for "special" dynos for 4 wheel drive quattro systems for the tts? some people talk about "disconnecting" the front wheel drive? is this safe?
The 'special' Dyno is rarely used in Europe and can cause some rather nasty itching or tenderness. I would recommend disconnecting all of the wheels, completely remove all of them as a precaution. 

Why are some people fat? is it genetics or is it just because they eat a lot?
Its to do with the glands..... and thats that

Is there electricity on rail tracks? I'm assuming its only on the metal part and not on the ground?
Electricity is a curious thing, its generally found on railway tracks and sometimes in the end of a plug - like the one attached to a kettle or even a lawnmower. Since its discovery by Sir Walter Raleigh (largely credited for the invention of the iconic 70's 'Chopper' bicycle) electricity has been found in many different places, such as up telegraph poles, inside radios and behind floorboards. 

Some CEOs earn millions in bonuses/ salaries, what is so hard/ special about their job?
Well, they have a strenuous job really, like weight-lifters really, only these true heroes of the financial world work in offices behind closed doors moving money about all day long. Money is heavy and a lot of them work in offices many thousands of feet above sea level where the air is particularly thin. I always loved Geoff Capes when he would lift a double decker bus above his head or when that Lithuanian fellas arse prolapsed while trying to lift a house..... but theyre just 'normal' weight lifters and only in it for the money and the glamour

where does all the shit from everyones' toilet go?
Belgium

all the food/ products in supermarkets that have reached their expiry date, does it get thrown away?
No, its another urban myth. The very recently expired foodstuffs are used to feed all the hungry mouths of Westminster and Parliament. All the other stuff goes on ebay. Fact.

is it true that if everyone in China jumped at the same time, there will be an eathquake?
Its completely untrue, in actual fact, if everyone in China did jump at the same time, the Earth would simply become too unbalanced by the vast reduction in weight on one side and spin off into the depths of space. This has already been prepared for and thus the reason for China's colossal demand for steel. The whole of China has been counterbalanced with an enormous weight, not unlike the sort found on the side of a cars wheel. So, if ever the day comes and everyone in China simultaneously leaps for the skies, nothing will happen.

How do they build a bridge or tunnel across a river?
Good one..... well, they start by passing two holes across the river and simply join them up with something as long as, but not longer than the length of the two holes. 
As for building a bridge, its much the same only in reverse

Hopefully thats helped a lot mate.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

when did you realise that you were three slices short of a loaf?

if you are home next weekend.........are you popping over to the RR day diverat has organised?

does sccoby really drink three pints of badger urine a week to keep him healthy?

why do dogs lick their balls in reality?

can you touch your left eyebrow with your tongue?

am i really a tard as charlie calls me?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> when did you realise that you were three slices short of a loaf?
> 
> if you are home next weekend.........are you popping over to the RR day diverat has organised?
> 
> ...


when did you realise that you were three slices short of a loaf?
Ive always been a 'velux short of a loft conversion' but i cant remember being 3 slices short..... is that a wholemeal or white loaf..... now im answering questions with questions.... next thing you know, ill be answering my answers with answers.... or worse still, questioning my answers that have pending questions.... with answers.... 
Anyway, i think its become much much worse since associating myself with the TTF

if you are home next weekend.........are you popping over to the RR day diverat has organised?
I am indeed home next weekend and i will do my best to saw through the bars surrounding my window in the tower, and make a hasty break for it.

does sccoby really drink three pints of badger urine a week to keep him healthy?
Im not too familiar with Scoobys' preferred tonic but ill hazard a guess that its true. Besides its undesirable odour, luminescence, taste and toxic sodium levels, badgers wizz is surprisingly healthy and only 1.5 times less likely to blind or kill than pure fluoroantimonic acid. Its also good for getting fingermarks off mirrored surfaces.

why do dogs lick their balls in reality?
I was struggling with this one so i popped round to ask me old mate Charles Wyville Thomson..... unfortunately he died 130 years ago... so, i nipped over to a phonebox and called a bloke from The New Scientist magazine, he just said "because they can" and hung up. 
I suspect its something to do with having no opposable thumbs and a lot of spare time. The same thing happened to the artist formerly known as Prince, who i believe had four ribs removed in order to facilitate the same kind of activity.

can you touch your left eyebrow with your tongue?
I can, it is a gift im blessed with but my gift is my curse.... the ability to breathe through my ears is also another of my curs'ed gifts.

am i really a tard as charlie calls me?
I have chosen to answer this question in Romanian.
Suntem de opinii diferite, la ore diferite, dar întotdeauna ne poate spune a fi la inima pe partea adevărului ....... dar eu tind să cred că Charlie ar putea fi corecte.

Hope thats helped me ole fruit n fibre!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

thank you father cole.......i indeed feel enlightened and blessed by your wisdom


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Hope that you are still there Prof Ant -

Having just got over a very heavy cold it has got me wondering about 'Snot Glands'.

What sort of capacity have they?

Why do they go into overdrive when you have a cold?

And finally how big are they?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Why do people believe you when you say there are four billion stars, but check when you say the paint is wet?

Whose idea was it to put an S in the word lisp?

Why is it that people say they slept like a baby when babies wake up every two hours?

Why do people pay to go up tall buildings then put money in binoculars to look at things on the ground?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Why is it there is never any blue-tack around when you need it most?

How come that when your central heating system fails it does so unvariably at a time you cannot get in touch with an engineer? I.e. weekend

Why on earth is the shortest queue you choose turning out to be the slowest, especially when you're in a hurry to catch your flight?

And on that: where is the fairness in the situation that only your own flight is delayed/cancelled but all other flights are on time?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Ooooh... the questions are flooding in.... i havent been quite so bored today and annoyingly, i had to do some work....

Anyway, Jim, t'mill & A3DFU, my inquisitive friends.... i shall fire up the anti-logic engine very shortly and hoy the questions in.

Be right back..... just have to find a 13 amp fuse first....


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Ant - it's taken you 2hrs to find a fuse so far. C'mon, I want answers to my questions that have troubled me for to long.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Nigella . Would you?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Which way do you sit in the bath :?:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Pink or brown?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If it takes a man a week to walk a fortnight how many apples in a bunch of grapes


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> Hope that you are still there Prof Ant -
> 
> Having just got over a very heavy cold it has got me wondering about 'Snot Glands'.
> 
> ...


Having just got over a very heavy cold it has got me wondering about 'Snot Glands'.

What sort of capacity have they?
Depending on the application, such as sweeping a chimney or during illness, they generally have the capacity to offend any living creature in a 3.5 metre radius, be it alive or dead.

Why do they go into overdrive when you have a cold?
This, again, varies depending on the application. Snot glands are completely blind and for someone like Gerard DePeddlo, the whole affair is socially unacceptable during this unfortunate occurance, he will often be seen about town wearing a clowns nose or even a traffic cone dependant on the severity.
So the reason for the 'overdrive' situation is simply a failsafe to cover all situations adequately. Its really that simple.

And finally how big are they?
Approximately eleven and in rare cases, a metric furlong.

Hope thats helped!!


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

t'mill said:


> Why do people believe you when you say there are four billion stars, but check when you say the paint is wet?
> 
> Whose idea was it to put an S in the word lisp?
> 
> ...


Why do people believe you when you say there are four billion stars, but check when you say the paint is wet?
Because stars are actually a massive, luminous sphere of plasma held together by gravity... and nobody wants to touch that do they. 
Paint is a bright liquid pigment that makes people very very happy, everyone loves to touch paint.
Nobody wants to touch Liza Minelli also.

Whose idea was it to put an S in the word lisp? 
Saint Clematis of Barnforth was the first to use the 'S' in LISP, back in the early 12th century. 
Reportedly having a top lip measuring over 3 feet from corner to corner made it simply impossible to use certain words, or enjoy soup.
Incidentally, Freddie 'Parrotface' Davis was believed to be an actual reincarnation of St Clematis. 

Why is it that people say they slept like a baby when babies wake up every two hours? 
This is a classic mis-quote.
It actually referrs to someone whom having slept solidly, is awakened by the discomfort of having soiled or urinated (or both) in ones bed wear.

Why do people pay to go up tall buildings then put money in binoculars to look at things on the ground?
This is a natural trait of the human species and forms part of an inferiority complex, many people need to pretend to be between 150 and 400 feet tall from time to time. 
Often, extremely tall people will burrow under floorboards to feel substantially shorter.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Excellent answers. Thank you for releasing me of years or wonderment.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

How do you know when a Smurf suffocates?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

jbell said:


> How do you know when a Smurf suffocates?


Its apparent only after an increase of 'smurf oxygen' levels and a decrease in ambient noise at the smurf camp.
Also, Father Abrahams will note the absence during the weekly smurf inventories.

I havent ignored the pending questions, i just happen to be an expert on smurf culture and welfare, and i couldnt resist answering this one immediately.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Why do button-operated hand driers always stop just before your hands are dry?

What shape would chairs be if people's knees bent the other way?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Why is it there is never any blue-tack around when you need it most?
> 
> How come that when your central heating system fails it does so unvariably at a time you cannot get in touch with an engineer? I.e. weekend
> 
> ...


Why is it there is never any blue-tack around when you need it most?
Blue-Tack is one of the planets rarest comodities.
Its excavated by indigenous three armed Pygmy tribesmen from nearby Woolston and Hedge End, at secret mines in and around Warsash in Hampshire, the mine shafts, often as much as 3'700 miles deep, are described as being "the wierdest looking things".
Blue-Tack is liquid when mined and slowly sets at an ambient teperature of 19 degrees, the EU minimum office working temperature.
So, next time youre trying to position an awkward poster of Peter Andre or attaching a purple bow onto an elaborate box of sugar based confectionary... remember how rare it really is.


How come that when your central heating system fails it does so unvariably at a time you cannot get in touch with an engineer? I.e. weekend
All central heating systems are linked to a super computer that controls precisely when it will stop working.
This is the real reason for it being called a "Central Heating System" and is due to primarily its central control point.
The stoppages are pre-arranged and engineered to happen when all boiler mechanics, benders of good pipe and cloth-capped tea drinkers are away playing 5-a-side, drinking huge quantities of strong ale or out shopping in Salisbury.
The reason is unknown but it is presumed to be ultimately just to piss you off.

Why on earth is the shortest queue you choose turning out to be the slowest, especially when you're in a hurry to catch your flight?
This is a phenomenenmeonomen known as 'you bas***d theory', a very cruel and frustrating experiment by a team of very unhappy Cambridge physicists in the early part of the 17th century.
It was set before the age of international flight or post offices and is still active today, it affects 1 in every 7 queues and was recently responsible for the 23 mile queue at the middle portaloo during August's V Festival.


And on that: where is the fairness in the situation that only your own flight is delayed/cancelled but all other flights are on time?
The previous answer is almost identical to the answer for this one, only in this case it was created by a disgruntled trio from Edinburgh University.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

OeTT said:


> Nigella . Would you?


Of course, obviously with some random viewing angles and blurring of the foreground.... and as much as possible until the image of her ex-chancellor Father ruins everything completely.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Which way do you sit in the bath :?:


Always facing the tap end, and i never bathe when under a new moon.... for obvious reasons.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Nem said:


> Pink or brown?


Pink and brown, often alternating but never simultaneously. 
I would look pretty weird wearing a pink and a brown tie at the same time!


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> If it takes a man a week to walk a fortnight how many apples in a bunch of grapes


Thats really none of your business and for the record, all but three of the Gerbils survived.

....and ive never met Richard Gere for that matter.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> Why do button-operated hand driers always stop just before your hands are dry?
> 
> What shape would chairs be if people's knees bent the other way?


Why do button-operated hand driers always stop just before your hands are dry?
The hand drier was invented by Sir Thomas Hand-Drier back in 1873, before the EU regulations on hand drier operation and duration.
Back in those days, electricity hadnt been invented so the timer circuit was roughly programmed to shut off the blower after 3 seconds, obviously planning ahead for the arrival of electricity etc.
Also, during the late nineteenth century, people were only a third of the size of 21st century people, thus needing much less time to dry their hands.
Quite simply, the patent and design hasnt changed to this day

What shape would chairs be if people's knees bent the other way?
They would generally be normal chair shape.
Only difference would be in the softness of the cushion, preventing genital itching, impact pain or dhobi rash from hours of being seated on ones groinal area.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

fallen off the back


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

dear mr Ant-elope.............

with xmas fast approaching and me having been a good boy last saturday, what are the chances of the moon going down on pluto in the region of capricorn and me getting the cowboy outfit i was promised when i was only 34 years old? was a really upsetting incident as instead i got arrested for sitting on santas lap while goosing the elf. does this constitute a fellony towards small women?
thanks in advance oh mysterious one.

ps: the pink tutu would be ok if no bowcoy suit is forthcoming.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> dear mr Ant-elope.............
> 
> with xmas fast approaching and me having been a good boy last saturday, what are the chances of the moon going down on pluto in the region of capricorn and me getting the cowboy outfit i was promised when i was only 34 years old? was a really upsetting incident as instead i got arrested for sitting on santas lap while goosing the elf. does this constitute a fellony towards small women?
> thanks in advance oh mysterious one.
> ...


Gaz, the whole debacle must have been somewhat disturbing to say the least.
I would suggest a trip to Hamleys with a 'horsegag' of foldable spending material.
Buy yourself the afore mentioned suit and try to put the elf/santa incident behind you. Chances are that the cctv has been wiped by now and with the aid of a groucho marx spectacles, nose and tashe (available on aisle 4 of the jokes and novelties section) you should be able to get another attempt at sitting on santas knee. This should make up for the bad experience previously.
A grown man in a pink tutu, cowboy suit and false nose/glasses/tashe demanding to sit on santas knee will be completely acceptable by todays public opinion.

I have the personal mobile number of a very good QC just in case it all turns sour.... again.
Also, the garments are tax deductable as you are possibly aware.

Hope thats helped mate!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Bump.....................

the banks have offshore accounts and we have an off shore Ant.....................that we need to use and abuse, so we can become better baked beans or roasted coffee beans.
btw did you know that a domestic based fart can blow a hamsters hat off at 25cm


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> Bump.....................
> 
> the banks have offshore accounts and we have an off shore Ant.....................that we need to use and abuse, so we can become better baked beans or roasted coffee beans.
> btw did you know that a domestic based fart can blow a hamsters hat off at 25cm


My biscuit tin is your biscuit tin, the use and abuse of it is yours to use at will.

I didnt know about the domestic based fart but i have heard of an industrially developed fart being used to tip a chimps trilby to the required 30 degree angle from a distance of 75 metres... now thats impressive stuff!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Why is it there is never any blue-tack around when you need it most?

How come that when your central heating system fails it does so unvariably at a time you cannot get in touch with an engineer? I.e. weekend

Why on earth is the shortest queue you choose turning out to be the slowest, especially when you're in a hurry to catch your flight?

And on that: where is the fairness in the situation that only your own flight is delayed/cancelled but all other flights are on time?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Why is it there is never any blue-tack around when you need it most?
> 
> How come that when your central heating system fails it does so unvariably at a time you cannot get in touch with an engineer? I.e. weekend
> 
> ...


Ive already answered your elaborate questions Dani, but i can re-answer them in a different style if you like.
The results will be the same because theyre completely 100% true...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sure signs of dementia coming from Dani there me thinks sir Ant of the highest order of knights that say neeee neeeee


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> sure signs of dementia coming from Dani there me thinks sir Ant of the highest order of knights that say neeee neeeee


Yes, i fear she has gone completely hat-stand.....


----------



## PlusTT (Oct 9, 2012)

Why is it that hairdressers always mess up your hair before asking how you usually have it? :roll:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

PlusTT said:


> Why is it that hairdressers always mess up your hair before asking how you usually have it? :roll:


This is because hairdressers are trained to seek out poisonous insects and large deadly snakes before the actual styling process is commenced.
Its a Healh & Safety requirement that we simply have to abide with.

In 1986, Ernest Pube, a Trowbridge unisex hairstylist from the Silver Scissors salon was killed by a 12 foot Boa Constrictor laying unseen, while performing a routine mullet tidy-up & highlight correction.
The resulting inquiry brought about a radical change in procedure.

The precautionary measures now used can be very thorough and often require the removal of hair for better access.

I, myself, avoid this inconvenience by simply shaving all of my hair off and applying Mr Sheen to the bare scalp prior to visiting the hair dresser.

Hope thats helped!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

antcole said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it there is never any blue-tack around when you need it most?
> ...


Where? Where? Where?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Ive already answered your elaborate questions Dani, but i can re-answer them in a different style if you like.
> The results will be the same because theyre completely 100% true...


Where? Where? Where? [/quote]

On the third page, near the top, between the sides and just under the bit at the top.

Or.... Is this another question?
If it is then the answer is - there, there, there


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the answers!

You said that all the sh1t from the toilet goes to Belgium, do they turn it into chocolate and export it to Britain? :mrgreen:

On a serious note, what really happens to the sh1t? Does it get dumped in the ocean or what?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

zltm089 said:


> Thanks for the answers!
> 
> You said that all the sh1t from the toilet goes to Belgium, do they turn it into chocolate and export it to Britain? :mrgreen:
> 
> On a serious note, what really happens to the sh1t? Does it get dumped in the ocean or what?


i can answer this one first hand!!!!! a few years ago thames water opened up a new sewage treatment plant in london.......end of the NC. my company put some big heat exchangers in and my job was to commision them..........well this new plants whole purpose was to burn turds basically and how it was done was to compress virtually all of the water out of said turds leaving a massive dry slug of dry poooooo. so before they had this plant up and running the logs were just dropped out of the giant poo slug making macine into a big skip.

no one told us what the claxon going off meant did they.............that is one smell i shall never forget or the distance one can projectile vomit half digested sausage baps off a ladder.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Any you are a pure genius 

I think I love you no question!!!


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> Any you are a pure genius
> 
> I think I love you no question!!!


Im just spreadin the knowledge Kammy, no point in keeping such important information secret. :-D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dear uncle Ant,
I was happily digging the garden, potting up some strawberries, shovelling wood chips all day. Just when I got out the saw to chop a PU waterfall to bits it started to rain heavily. Why did that happen?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Dani, i know the answer.... and i will tell you.
Unfortunately, i have to go up into the sky for about 12 hours and when i do come back down, i will be sporting the worlds worst hangover, no, seriously, it will be a stoater!

I therefore will apologise in advance for the delay.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

antcole said:


> Dani, i know the answer.... and i will tell you.
> Unfortunately, i have to go up into the sky for about 12 hours and when i do come back down, i will be sporting the worlds worst hangover, no, seriously, it will be a stoater!
> 
> I therefore will apologise in advance for the delay.


Thank you uncle Ant. I hope you won't be stoatering too much after your experience :wink:


----------

